
Monorepo vs. polyrepo – summary of HN comments and related discussions - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/monorepo_vs_polyrepo
======
fouronnes3
The git/github combo and dvcs in general have been a true revolution for
software engineering. But between this, poor handling of large binary files,
and the merge vs rebase flamewar, I think we haven't seen the version control
endgame yet.

------
jph
Monorepo means using one repository. Polyrepo means using multiple
repositories.

Advice summary: Start projects by using a monorepo, and when it grows too
large to be practical, then refactor to a polyrepo.

